# Free Weimeraner



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll post this in the classifieds too.

My hunting buddy is just days away from dying of cancer. He would like very much to have someone take his ten year-old dynamite, weimeraner pointer. I have known the dog since he was a puppy and have hunted behind him for nine years. It would be a shame to see this dog put down.

Please PM me or respond to this thread. If you know of someone else who might want a good pointer, please let me know. I will be willing to deliver the dog to the Fargo area. I live in the Twin Cities.

Thanks for your help guys.

Perry Thorvig
612-781-0050


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Very sad situation I am sorry about your friend

if no one wants the dog try to use a rescue , its hard to find a home for a dog that old but no way should he be put down


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks, Bob. We may have to try the rescue option if I can't get him lined up with a hunter.


----------

